# "Brotherhood of Dust!" (A Thousand Sons story)



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

"_If the path to salvation leads through the halls of purgatory, then so be it._"

*- Ahzek Ahriman, former First Captain and Chief Librarian of the Thousand Sons Legion.*


So I'm back once more with another project! After reading _Ahriman - Exile_, written by John French, I lost all restaints and wanted to do those characters which appeared in the book. It should be noted that unlike my Emperor's Childrens army but just like my Night Lords, these won't be original characters, but already pre-based. But unlike my Night Lords, it won't be a huge project. It will come more closer to my Traitor Guard in that sense.

*Army-list*:
So far I have no idea how big this will be. But I can present how it look in the current present day! The descriptions is what I've gathered from the actual book.

*HQ*:
- Ahzek Ahriman, the Exile; . 125. ( I have no idea if I will do the actual model as it stands).
- Chaos Sorcerer Amon. 180. Chaos Sorcerer, horned-helmet (Blue silk robes, horned skulls covered his shoulders, staff).

*Elites*:
- Thousand Sons Chosen, 7: Sorcerer Tolbek (Pyrae, one of the first to join the cabal of Ahriman). Memunim (Raptora), Kiu (Raptora, twin-serpent-crested), Zabaia (Disc like a rayed sun. Twin), Siamak (Cobra, staff. Twin).
- The Fleshchange, (Possessed/Mutated Chaos Space Marines & Spawns), --: Hazjihn (bronze bolter wrapped in flesh-coloured tentacles, face melted down the skull), I have future plans for this.

*Troops*:
- Thousand Sons Rubricae, 10: Librarian Astraeos, Helio Isidorus. Mabius Ro.

*Allies*:
- Daemon Pink Horrors, 2:

*Fluff*:
The problematic stuff behind this book is that the Warband of Amon isn't the centre of attention nor a rather fixed army-formation, like 10th Company in the Night Lords-series, but serves as an antagonist just at the very end. So I will take influensal part of all and every Thousand Sons Fluff I can gather. So the foundation comes from _Ahriman - Exile_, but I will take characters from perhaps _Battle for the Fang_, any HH-piece from Graham McNeill and ADB (that I can gather from this date) and make models as it goes along. The possessed/mutated CSM as you see in the Elite-section, are suppossed to be Thousand Sons suffering from the Fleshchange as we saw in _A Thousand Sons_ and in the novella _Aurelian_. The HQ is based perhaps during and the ending of _Exile_. The Chosen are based upon the Sorcerers that appears throughout the story and former followers of Ahriman that cast the famous Rubric.

The Troopers are based upon the epilogue, where the beginning of Ahrimans Prodigal Sons started. The Allies are based upon the daemons that attacked Ahriman and his followers onboard a space station when seeking a prophecy.

*Future*:
I hope to finish all those here above mentioned. I might have plans to expand this through Forge World Models that might come in a close future, most definitely those of Thousand Sons MK. III and IV armour, and/or perhaps special characters. I hope also to expand the Fleshchange-characters, but as well take into account more Scouring-Era characters. With the up-coming novel _The Talon of Horus_ in the _Rise of the Warmaster_-series, where our main-character will be a former Thousand Sons-character, I might do some cross-overs there as well as we know the Prodigal Sons and the Black Legion apparently formed an alliance according to the Black Legion codex. Also as I see it, _Exile_ was only the first part in an upcoming trilogy, which means John French also have much to give us in a close future.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Step 1: Making some of my characters. Prior going into specific details on which characters are who, let's check out how I did them in the first place. This is how I did my Scouring-Era Thousand Sons Sorcerer-character*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*And the finished models!*


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Interesting concepts so far.

However, the orb looks a little like it is balanced on his finger-tips. It might work better if you softened the hand in hot water and opened the fingers out a more.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

there's a lot of work going into these guys and that's exciting for me, but the photo shadows cover up half the models so I don't think they're getting a fair shake.

have you considered multiple lighting sources?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Interesting concepts so far.
> 
> However, the orb looks a little like it is balanced on his finger-tips. It might work better if you softened the hand in hot water and opened the fingers out a more.


Yeah I wanted the effect of it "flying" slightly above the hand, but my conversion skills are highly limited! Thank you for the reply!  I will keep that tip in mind though for the next time!



CubanNecktie said:


> there's a lot of work going into these guys and that's exciting for me, but the photo shadows cover up half the models so I don't think they're getting a fair shake.
> 
> have you considered multiple lighting sources?


I have managed to get one more lamp to the table so the group-shot of the finished squad should be better perhaps.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Looking good! Pretty soon you will have a mono-god force for all four powers...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> Yeah I wanted the effect of it "flying" slightly above the hand, but my conversion skills are highly limited!


If you want a hover effect, then a piece of paperclip painted black is strong enough to take a reasonable weight but will not be very noticeable, even quite close in.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Dakingofchaos said:


> Looking good! Pretty soon you will have a mono-god force for all four powers...


Hahah perhaps! I don't see me collecting World Eaters or Death Guard anytime soon however, even though the latter have some pretty amazing models!



Dave T Hobbit said:


> If you want a hover effect, then a piece of paperclip painted black is strong enough to take a reasonable weight but will not be very noticeable, even quite close in.


Oh yeah I will take that word of advice if I ever want to try it again or if I get the energy to bother about changing the first. Appreciate it though.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Here we go into my first test-modell when doing Thousand Sons Rubricae! I see this as the precursor to the actual Painting Guide the would follow afterwards.*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Continuing in picture form as this model had A LOT of displaying to do!*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*The final results for my first Thousand Son Rubricae!*


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Very nice job overall man but the gold looks just a bit thick to me. Other than that everything works really well and i particulary like th OSL around the eyes. It really pops for me. What do you use to seal them?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

SwedeMarine said:


> Very nice job overall man but the gold looks just a bit thick to me. Other than that everything works really well and i particulary like th OSL around the eyes. It really pops for me. What do you use to seal them?


Its a repaint-job, so it could be the defining factor the gold is a bit too thick. Perhaps the upcoming Rubricae looks better. I'm not entirely certain what you mean by OSL, but what I did with the eyes was to the paint moot green in the actual eye-lenses, then moved over with goblin green around it.  Then finished off with Nuln Oil.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*And the concluding results!*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*And the final results! Did these turn out better?*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

So I'm back once again in this thread! Today I’m checking out my first *Thousand Sons Rubricae Squad*. I know I said I was holding off with this until my *Night Lords* were done, but since that will probably take at least a year in waiting for my order from Forge World, I felt why hold off the wait? 

With my *July Painting Challenge* coming to an end, we also already know I'm doing Word Bearers, and I definitely want to have started my Thousand Sons before doing them. If you remember my 15th Painting Guide when I did TS, you might recall that I started this because I wanted to do the characters from John French's story, _Ahriman Exile_. Since the TS Heresy-miniatures from FW have been pushed back I can't get a hold of their transfer sheets, I can't finish my Exile-characters. So I started with TS-characters from _Battle of the Fang_, written by Chris Wraight. Since I haven't organized those just main characters just yet, I felt I would go with this squad first.

This is regular Rubricae squad, with the members are Astraeos, Helio Isidorus and Mabius Ro. The first is a former Space Marine of a unnamed Renegade Chapter, and the other 2 are Rubricae. Astraeos became loyal to Ahriman at the end of Exile, and the other 2 followed them since Amon was killed and all his forces was absorbed into Ahriman's rain.

Episode 40: First Rubricae Squad!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Hallo again everyone! I haven't forgotten about my Thousand Sons. I just haven't had time to properly work on them. Recently I read Ahriman - Sorcerer and have gotten some new good characters to build I am currently awaiting Talon of Horus to be released as well so I can incorperate some Black Legion into this WIP-thread. Yesterday I placed an order for more Rubric Marines Upgrade Pack which I'm going to do both Thousand Sons and Black Legion Rubricae from.

With that said, I want to wish you all a merry heretical Christmas and/or Holidays. Check out my video here below for more news.*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*So I can tell you that my 2nd Rubricae Squad is soon finished. I only have 1 left and I need to get back-packs for some of my members. I also have finished my count-as-Ahriman-model + is working on a retinue of his Cabal.*


----------

